# Cabomba turning brown



## latchdan (Sep 7, 2007)

Mine does the same. Curious why as well. I just cut the tops and remove the bottoms.


----------



## F3-RapalaAngler (Mar 17, 2016)

Any ideas at all?


----------



## Empress Akitla (Nov 17, 2011)

F3-RapalaAngler said:


> I've had my cabomba for going on 2 months and it's grown, had to be trimmed and continues to grow. However parts of it at the bottom of the tank are turning brown while the rest of it is still green and growing. Any idea why?
> 
> I dose flourish twice a week 1ml and every day excel and excel iron 1ml. It's a 10 gallon with red Ludwiga and water Wisteria, Moss balls ans anubias nana.
> 
> 1 t8 full spectrum light getting around 12 hours of light, sometimes more a day


I've heard that the bushy upper leaves can block light from reaching the bottom leaves, causing them to turn brown. Besides that, I don't know.

-Empress Akitla


----------



## F3-RapalaAngler (Mar 17, 2016)

But the plant isn't dying correct? As long as I'm getting growth ?


----------



## dukydaf (Dec 27, 2004)

As mentioned, light levels may be becoming too low due to the shadowing effect of the upper plant part. Another possibilty is that as plant grow, water circulation becomes restricted in that area and the leaves start dropping. 

One last note is that yellowing of the leaves in old leaves is associated with nitrogen deficiency, the plant 'kills' old leaves to reuse the N. 

Do you dose nitrogen ?
If the plant is growing you have nothing to fear. you can always cut the top and replant.


----------



## F3-RapalaAngler (Mar 17, 2016)

I don't use nitrogen. No idea how


----------

